# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  promedio

## Ezequiel Ilusionista

hola a quien coresponda, he estado evluando un poco, y me parece una idea buena, poner en la seccion de "lo mejor y lo por" una especia de encuesta, por ejemplo se pone algun libro, fake o etc, y cada uno ponga un puntuacion entre el 1(malo) y 10(excelente), entonces el fabricante tendra una respuesta de mercado, el aprendiz tendra una forma de ver que comprar y que no.
ya que creo que esta seria una forma mucho mas dinamica, nose como pero hacer una promedio entre todos los votos, y que esto este en una tabla de posiciones con lo mejor y lo peor.
luego como se hace avitualmente el quiera puede justificar su voto en el sector "lo mejor lo peor", tambien se puede evaluar el tema del precio etc.

creo que es la opinion de los magos, que somos los consumidores, al constructor le sirve como critica, al revendedor para evaluar precio y ver que vender y que no, y a los principantes escuchar la opinion de lo que saben un poquito mas, asi sera mas facil y rapido, que reponder un hilo por cada uno que pregunta por cada juego si es bueno o malo.
abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Pues me parece una gran idea y por eso la apollo.

----------


## Coloclom

Te corresponde a ti si quieres hacerlo, no se necesita a nadie de adentro para realizar lo que propones, tenemos un buscador y la posibilidad de crear hilos con encuestas.

Pero veo difícil que evolucione como te gustaría porque hay una millonada de efectos, gimmiks, juegos de paquetes, dvds, etc y la gente se cansará antes de tener un 5&#37; de tu idea. Así todo, estaría bien que existiese algo así.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

si es verdad, quizas me referia a la parte interna para que sume, el promedio de los votos solos, y a una restrincion de solo un voto por persona.
 se podria hacer un juego por semana, o uno cada 15 dias o un mes, sera lento.
pero en un año tendremos varios juegos encuestados, y lo podran buscar por el buscador.
al paso del tiempo se armara una base de datos grandes,
pero bueno es solo una idea, en algun futuro se podra poner en practica o no.
gracias por responder.
ezequiel.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

y el criterio puede ser
CALIDAD: muy mala          mala         regular       buena      muy buena
COSTO:            "                 "                "                 "                 "
APLICABLE: muy malo      malo         regular       bueno       muy bueno
etc:
espero que si sirve, se pueda poner en practica.

----------


## Coloclom

Puedes configurar las encuestas para permitir un sólo voto por usuarios, o modo multivoto, y al mismo tiempo, que la votación sea anónima o pública.


Si la idea sale bien podríamos hacer ajustes periódicamente que nos permitiera tenerlo organizado, adherido, cerrado, etc.

Pero no hagamos hilos por hacer, antes asegurate de que habrá una cantidad suficiente de información y una calidad suficiente en cuanto a aporte.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

creo que seria algo muy util para todos, tanto los vendedores, como los compradores, los principiantes y los consturcotores, 
tendriamos que esperar mas opiniones para ver si se prenden todos, luego si bien yo no se nada de programacion te ofresco mi ayuda aunque solo sea moral jajaja.


pd: tu firma me esta haciendo pensar mucho.
 excelente.

----------


## magic_7

si, estaria muy bien hacer una encuesta semanal sobre los productos y que al final de la semana mostrase los resultados para que cada uno pudiese tenerlo en cuenta

----------


## Iban

Ezequiel toma el relevo.

 :Smile1: 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=22750

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

disculpa iban pero no te he entendido.

----------


## Iban

Lee el hilo que te pongo en el anterior post.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

ok, si bien ese post la verda estaba orientado a lo que yo apunte, pero entoces vos sos el boluntario?
la verda no lo entiendo

----------


## Iban

Jajajaj...

No, no, que te cedo el testigo. Te veo con más energías que yo.

Será que ya peino canas y todo me cuesta más que a los jóvenes llenos de vigor.

Simplemente, que recojas en tu idea lo que estábamos planteando Ming y yo, y adelante con ello con toda mi bendición.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

:Smile1:  :001 302: haaa, bueno gracias por el honor y la confianza :001 302:  :Smile1: ,

si la verdad que ganas no me faltan, por que, por una cuestion persona y un poco privada, la vida practicamente me devolvio la vida, por eso lo menos que puedo hacer es ayudar a todos los que AMEN este arte como yo.
y muchas veces en mis comentarios me concentro tanto sobre la reflexcion, que en un solo post quiero enseñar todo lo poco que se, y que aprendi de los mejores, 
por eso las palabras salen con el orden mal de las letras y todo eso 
(pido disculpas por todos esos errores).

Pero por una cuestion etica y moral devo rechazar tu ofresimiento, ya que hay muchos miembro antes que yo, con mas aportes y mas trayectoria, por eso creo que ellos merecen la oportunidad antes que yo.
gracias igual por tenerme en cuenta.

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... No lo has entendido: el último que llega, es el primero que trabaja. Y los demás miramos. Esto se conoce como pirámide de méritos.  :Wink1: 

Así que... dale candela.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

jajajaja, el problema no es hacerlo, el problema es que lo quiera hacer alguien que llego antes.
ademas nose muy bien lo que tengo que hacer, pero si me explican y en un tiempito no hay boluntario "a la victoria siempre".
exitos ezequiel

----------


## Ravenous

Bueno, aquí estoy yo para desmontar la idea.

La base que propuso Iban en otro tema sí está bien, sería un índice de opiniones justificadas que indican los pros y contras del producto.
Basar algo en encuestas me parece una atrocidad y un asesinato a la crítica constructiva. Una encuesta solo requiere darle a un botoncito, y el botoncito no solo no sabe qué razones puedes dar para recomcomendar o no un producto, tampoco sabe si siquiera sabes de qué se habla. Cualquiera puede llegar y empezar a toquetear botones al gusto, con lo que el rigor se pierde. Otra cosa igual de mala es que a mi me puede parecer bueno y lo voto, pero esas bondades que no expongo con palabras pueden no serlo para otra persona, que ve la encuesta, se compra el chisme y no solo queda decepcionado con el aparato, pierde la credibilidad que pudiera darle a las opiniones que se dan en el foro.

Vamos, que es mejor el sistema de la ficha que hay ahora (y que nadie usa).

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

ravenous, primer comentario explica, sobre la votacion y que en el sector actual pueden justificar su votacion, 
que cuando la persona busque el juego, encuntre un resultado promedio, y las justificaciones de esa votacion, y que si tiene alguna duda pueda preguntar igual.
pero creo que tienes razon, si solo se quedan con el resultado, sin ver las justificaciones puede ser un problema.
pero es como en el cine, la calificacion es buena o mala, pero es solo una opinion y no la palabra santa, despues queda en uno ir a ver esa pelicula o no.

----------


## Ming

Ravenous la ficha iría muy bien si se utilizase, pero ya ves que no se hace.
Puede que en vez de votación lo que se tendría que hacer es que cuando uno opine sobre el producto, si lo tiene y lo ha utilizado, o si de alguna manera lo ha utilizado que le de su votación personal.
Pero yo lo haría como dijo Iban ya que de esa manera se ven las opiniones de unos cuantos y los pros y contras que han encontrado estos.

Iban, veo que le has cedido amablemente el trabajo a Ezequiel  :302: 
Ezequiel no hay unos que tengan más derecho que otros para trabajar o/y ayudar; solo es que se tenga ganas o no.

----------


## Ming

Me olvidé de decirlo, y me daba pereza editar  :Oops: 

Lo "malo" es que se deberá de buscar por todo el foro ya que se piden opiniones y se dan por apartados que no son el de "Lo mejor y lo peor" y seguroq ue se olvidan muchas cosas por poner; aunque... no hay prisa, no?

Suerte Ezequiel; si necesitas ayuda ya lo sabes  :Wink1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno, pero se puede empezar de 0?
por ejemplo empezar un hilo con el titulo de mmm fp(ejemplo) explicar que opinen sobre, calidad etc etc, y luego de una semana contar las opiniones, y editar el titulo poniendo FP 89&#37; si  11%no.
no se tiren indeas para no complicar a los moderadores.

----------


## Coloclom

Me parece que no lo has comprendido. Los moderadores no vamos a asumir la responsabilidad de echarnos ese trabajo encima.

Moderamos por amor al arte y de forma gratuita y voluntario, de vez en cuando nos cargamos un trabajo, pero no así.

Si se hace lo que propones, una vez cada seis meses, por ejemplo, podríamos poner en orden esos hilos, pero con el trabajo minimo. Quiero decir, adherirlos, cerrar los temas si es necesario, borrar algún post innecesario, etc., pero el trabajo tendrías que realizarlo tú, o quien se preste voluntario.

Nosotros no podemos asumir llevar ese control porque aunque no lo parezca, bastante cargados de trabajo estamos ya y no podemos comprometernos.

Por eso te digo que si lo vas a hacer, hazlo en serio y hazlo bien, pero si sirve para hacer únicamente 8 o 10 hilos y luego olvidarse mejor pasar del tema, porque las alternativas son muchas

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

por eso pedi que tiren ideas, para que lo pueda hacer yo o quien sea, sin nesecidad de molestarlos a ustedes, 
en ningun momento pense que la responsabilidad tendria que ser de ustedes, al contrario, vine para preguntar si les gustaba la idea, por que no queria pasar por encima de su autoridad.
sobre hacerlo bien, nose que es bien para ustedes, creo que esta esa es la idea, tratar de hacerlo bien y que aqui me expliquen o me den consejos.
luego si junta 8 o 10 kilos, no soy muy buen mentalisata para saberlo.

----------


## Ming

Ezequiel, como va la idea?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

como lo ves, sin rumbo ni sentido
me llego un MP de alguien que queria ayudar, le comente que se anuncie aqui, pero nose que paso.

----------


## Ming

Yo hoy me he "aburrido" y te he abanzado un poco de la idea de Iban  :Neutral:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

si pero tendriamo que plantiarlo bien, con tantos comentarios es dificil entender, habria que pasarlo en limpio.

----------


## Ming

Solo es una idea, a ver si a alguien le parece bien.

Por los links que he puesto no te preocupes, porque los tengo en el word.
Además se debería de poner de alguna manera ordenado (me refiero a cada apartado).

Y si se puede conseguir que los que abran un hilo nuevo sigan la plantilla porque...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno entonces pasemos en limpio todo,
abrimos un nuevo hilo, esperamos que opinen, luego sumamos todo, y editamos el primer mensaje nuestro poniendo los resultados finales?

----------


## Ming

Yo estoy con lo del indice... Si quieres abrir un hilo y ponerlo... como quieras... sino, si me "aburro", lo pondré yo de aquí unos días (y editaré el otro para evitar más coincidencias en el buscador).
Si quieres abrirlo tu, haz un hilo nuevo allí (aunque no ponga nada, o solo dos tonterías) y entonces te passo los links por MP  :Wink1: 

Ezequiel no sería más util enviarles MPs a aquellos que haga relativamente poco que abrieron un hilo (o dieron su opinión) para que rellenen la plantilla de la sección?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno pero tienes la plantilla?

----------


## Ming

Estan allí... 
Te lo pongo aquí  :Wink1: 

LIBROS, VHS, DVDs. 
--------------------------------------------------------- 
*Nombre:* 

*Autor:* 

*Precio:* 

*Editor:* 

*Fecha:* 

*Paginas/Duración:* 

*Dificultad:* 

*Puntaje de 1 a 10:* 

*Contenido* 

*Comentarios* 

--------------------------------------------------------- 
EFECTOS
--------------------------------------------------------- 

*Nombre:* 

*Precio:* 

*Creador:* 

*Examinable:* 

*Dificultad:* 

*Puntaje de 1 a 10:* 

*Efecto* 

*Comentarios* 

---------------------------------------------------------

*Puntuaje:*
*10*. Perfecto! Esto DEBE estar en tu colección de Magia.
*9*. Excelente! No te decepcionaras.
*8*. Muy Bueno. Buen producto en el cual invertir tu dinero.
*7*. Bueno. Vale la pena comprarlo pero tiene algunos inconvenientes.
*6*. Bueno con algunas reservas.
*5*. Normal. Podría ser mejor/peor.
*4*. Malo, Necesita mas desarrollo.
*3*. Tal vez le saques algún provecho pero lo dudo
*2*. Muy Malo. Una gran decepción.
*1*. Horrible. Evita esta porquería a toda costa.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno entonces abrimos un hilo nuevo,  por ejemplo FP, luego de una semana, editamos y ponemos el resultado final, 

y despues hacemos otro hilo con los resultado finales de todo lo libros o juegos?

te parece?

----------


## Ming

Bueno, pues empiezo a mandar un par de MPs  :Wink1:  y abro el hilo de índice :P

Pido ya perdón por reflorar algunos hilos, pero será para poner las respuestas.
Gracias por la paciencia...


PD. Sabeis lo que es suicidarse?!!?  :117:  Le acabo de mandar el primero a Shark  :117:  ... me va a matar...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

entonces yo inicio un nuevo hilo? con un tema nuevo para luego resumir todo?

mmm, disculpa pero todavia no entiendo bien que hacer?

----------


## Ming

Lo de las encuestas es cosa tuya; a mi me parece que si dos dan su opinión o 15 no es lo mismo, y si 5 dan su opinión y hay 2 que lo han utilizado bastante pero no les gusta nada y los otros lo han utilizado muy poco (una vez o dos) pero les gusta... la puntuación final puede ser buena aunque puede que el producto no se lo mereciese...

Abriré el hilo para hacer la idea de Iban cuando este me mande el... inicio  :Wink1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

ok. entoces la idea es hacer una planilla como la de presentacion?

y yo que tengo que hacer?

la verdad estoy perdido.

----------


## Ming

Más perdida ando yo y no te lo digo... Si te mueves yo te sigo  :Wink1: 
... a no ser que sea un precipicio...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

pero no entiendo la idea, tenemos que hacer un plantilla, para que tdos utilizen esa plantilla para responder sobre juegos y libros o videos.

----------


## Ming

:S La plantilla ya esta hecha, pero ni diós la utiliza!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

pero tendriamos que poner un hilo con la plantilla, asi la ven y la emplean.

----------


## Ming

Pero es que ya esta hecho, no me la he inventado, eh; la he copiado  :Oops: 

Las puntuaciones:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=10

Las plantillas (que no se si es cosa mía o es que realmente estan repetidas...):
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=9

Así que no se a que te refieres...

Si no te importa empiezo con lo que me ha dicho Iban (... que maldito él ya me lo podría haber dicho antes, que ahora me todca volver a leer los que ya me he leído...)...

----------


## Ming

Ezequiel así es como he entendido que me ha dicho Iban.
Qué te parece.
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...500#post235500

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

ok, entonces tenemos que copiar y pegar,

buscar por el foro resumirlo y ponerlo en la plantilla.

y es hilo sirve como inicio de busqueda.

creo que lo entendi.

tendriamos que separarnos, para buscar los mismos juegos.
buscar por año, o por  tipo de juego etc

----------


## Ming

Yo ahora mismo creo que voy por la pagina 23 (creo...) pero es una m***** porque ya nadie utiliza la plantilla!!! :(

----------


## marcoCRmagia

:117:  :117:  :117:  el indice esta buenisimoooo me encanta la idea!!! si soy bueno para algo me gustaria ayudar  :Smile1:  pero si dicen que mas bien estorbo entonces me hago a un lado y los dejo trabajar  :117:  :117:  :117:  esta genial la idea!!! de verdad, si soy bueno para algo solo diganme  y yo trato de ayudar en lo que pueda

----------


## Ming

Gracias Marco  :Smile1: 
Pero a mi no me mires que yo no mando; los jefes son los otros dos :P

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

gracias marco, pero la mejor forma de ayudar es utilizar la plantilla,  asi podemos resumirla y ponerla en el hilo.

en realidad todavia es una prueva pero cuando este funcionando  viene bien tu ayuda.

gracias
ezequiel

----------

